# Happy birthday to WIHH!!!



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Dear sweet friend:

May you have the greatest personal year EVER!
I would wish you fibery blessings, but that goes almost without saying.

Older and wiser, I raise my glass to you. :buds:
Dont ever stop being the unique individual that we all adore.

Many happy returns of the day to you.
Even if CF makes you work on your birthday.
Which I do *not* approve of.  


All my love. 
xoxo!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Happy Birthday !! 

You have been so kind, such a tremendous teacher to me ! May your day SHINE as do you !!! 

Many blessings, friend !!! :bouncy:


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday,









May this day bring you all you wish for, and your deepest heart's content. Thank you for all the inspiration and help you have given me along the way, in learning how to live deliberately.

May this day bring you as much joy as you have shared with so many others along the way!


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

:bouncy:Happy Birthday to WIHH. You give so much joy your should receive accordingly, so therefore hope it was a great day and many more to come.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Dear friend Happy Happy day to you . May this day bring all the love and happiness you can possibly handle. If CF does make you work  then I hope he cooks you a wonderful meal and has everything ready when you get home, he is almost as good of a cook as you.

Have a great year void of all the difficulties of the last one.

Lots of love to you


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

"happy birthday!"


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Happy Bday, hope you have a great day!


----------



## Horsefly (Sep 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday, WIHH! Here's to a wonderful birthday and many more to come.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

&#9835; Happy Birthday &#9835;


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Have a wonderful day today and many more fibery ones to come


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday, WIHH! Enjoy whatever today brings...


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow. This may be a tough one, but I'm gunna take a crack at it.

42 ?

:shrug:


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

OOh, to someone who always makes me smile, Happy, Happy Birthday!!! 

Hope it's a warm and fuzzy one- with no work whatsoever.

Pauline


----------



## uglydogsfarm (Aug 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday! and many happy returns of the day!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Hope you're having a wonderful, blessed day.

Thank you for all the wise words you have cast on HT. You have touched so many lives and I pray you can feel all the love we have for you!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:bouncy: Happy Birthday!!:bouncy:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Sounds like you have had a great day. Can there be anything bad about being 53 years wise? 

Thanks for being the great example that you are too all of us. Enough fire to keep us in line. Enough love to keep us all warm.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

WIHH we are GLAD to have you with us for another trip round the sun!

54 of them is quite the accomplishment, yay you! 

You bless us all with your kindness and you inspire me every day to be a better person. If I can grow up to be like you, well, then I'll be a very happy person.

Thank you for giving me such a wonderful example of how to live well, love generously, and enjoy life.

Many blessings to you and CF!


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Happy Birthday!!! Sounds like you have had a wonderful day!!! May your evening be just as wonderful.


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday WIHH, you are very inspirational to us all. Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

54, well that does beat all.

Reading your description of the day's wood cutting effort had me sweatin' in that I may have over-shot by at least ten years !


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday, WIHH!!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Dear Wind In Her Hair...wow, if there's anything that says "Birthday Girl Celebration" to me it's splitting logs!!! 

Enjoy your well-deserved bubble bath and dinner, and many, many happy returns of the day!

stef


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Woot! Happy Happy Birthday! I'm always late to the party, but my wishes are no less enthusiastic, lol. You're one of the homesteading women who truly inspired me when I first started (and still do every day!), so thank you for that.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday WIHH!! So glad to hear you had a good day (even with work built in). But that feeling of being warm all winter is worth it. 

I just want to thank you for all of your help and inspiration over the last few years - you have been a treasure, and I so appreciate you sharing all of your knowledge and pictures! :grouphug: and :kiss: THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

May you have a wonderful birthday and a Blessed year!!!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Happy birthday, WIHH!


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> Wow. This may be a tough one, but I'm gunna take a crack at it.
> 
> 42 ?
> 
> :shrug:


Gotta be...... :huh: at least if you ever read Hitchhiker's Guide. 

And Happy Birthday from me too!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Eat too much cake!

Have a joyful day!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Happy Happy Birthday to you WIHH!!!!
Hope you have many many more birthdays. 
saw your lovely birthday song from the family on facebook. Too cute! 

Sound like you had a nice day (after the wood splitting that is)


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday, WIHH- hope you had a good one, wishing you lots of fun, fibery days full of fluff for the rest of the year.....


----------

